# Carry-on trailers



## Iowa_Ducks (Jul 11, 2008)

I am looking at buying a new 6x12 enclosed and have a choice of either H&H or Carry-on which I have never heard of. What are the pros and cons of a carry-on brand trailer? Besides there a couple hundred dollars cheaper. Any info would be great! Thanks


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I would go with a H&H because they have much stronger frames that will take the beating from fields better. What did you end up going with?


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

what does a new 6 x 12 cost now?


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

About 3400 for a decent brand


----------

